# Hilton Head Rod/Reel Setup



## SlowMotion (Apr 3, 2017)

Our original spring break plans fell through so we decided to head to Hilton Head where my parents are staying for the week. I'm thinking of doing some surf fishing here and we are going to Saint George Island in June (have a house booked just down from the State Park). I had planned to purchase a saltwater setup before SGI but would really like to try it in Hilton Head. Can someone point me in the right direction for a saltwater setup. I have Gander Mountain, Dick's, Academy, and Walmart right by our house. There is also a Dick's right before we get to Hilton Head.

Fishing line recommendations? (mono or braid & weight)


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 11, 2017)

Quantum Smoke spinning reel on a St. Croix 7ft med action. it will set you back about 400 and some change but well worth the investment. very versatile setup. 20lb braid with 25lb fluorocarbon leader will handle anything inshore in both locations..


----------



## nickel back (Apr 11, 2017)

if you need to go cheap buy a wal-mart catfish rod and reel(https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespe...m-Heavy-Spincast-Combo-1-Bearing-2pc/21062441), 20 to 30lb braid with 50lb fluorocarbon leader, size 5/0 in circle hooks, and 1 to 3 oz sinkers depends on how strong the current is.

bait for surf fishing,its hard to beat a pin fish,finger mullet or cut mullet.


----------



## SlowMotion (Apr 11, 2017)

Since our trip was last minute I didn't get a chance to purchase anything before we left. It turned out to be ok since the weather was cool and very windy. Budget is about $100. I've been looking at the Penn Pursuit and Penn Fierce combos with a 6000 reel but am open to ideas. 

Pursuit (8')
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...nning-Combo-8-Medium-Heavy&i=760617&from=grid

Fierce (9')
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ning-Combo-90-Medium-Heavy&i=912254&from=grid


----------



## nickel back (Apr 11, 2017)

both are great starter rods for the surf

good luck and tight lines

side note: look up your tides ,its best to fish the incoming and out going tides. I have never had good luck with still water.


----------



## SlowMotion (Apr 11, 2017)

Is braid preferred over mono for surf fishing? Is one easier to handle over the other for a novice fisher and kids (7 yr old)?


----------



## FOLES55 (Apr 11, 2017)

I've done a lot of surf fishing on our family beach trips, so I'm not saying I'm a pro by no means. However I run two rods (10ft & 12ft)(helps achieve greater casting distance) with one having 50lb braid and the other 20-25lb mono. I then add a fluorocarbon leader of some style with a specific hook/weight setup to each rod to catch whatever wants to be biting. I liked and used circle hooks for almost all my trips. I then found that if I use cut bait fillets off a lady fish or whole finger mullets in longer larger strips with a good heavy 4-5 foot wire leader you can catch some impressive sharks and rays beachside. 

Be careful with wet water soaked hands cause that braid will cut you to the bone if not careful while casting heavy sinkers/baits. My buddy keeps some mechanics gloves in his box for just that reason. Promise you will only do it once and it can ruin a good trip quickly. Last little advice is to use your drag to fight in heavy fish and PVC is the cheapest beach rod holder money can buy.

Hope you have a lot of success, like I did at SGI. It was a memory I will never forget.


----------



## ericflowers (Apr 11, 2017)

I specifically keep a roll of medical tape in my saltwater tackle for that specific reason with braid.  I always tape the top crease of my index and pinky finger to prevent the cuts.  Just got a good deal at half hitch last week on a new spinfisher V 7500, 9 ft med/heavy, and spooled with 65 lb braid for about $200.  Can't really go wrong with a penn though.  This is my 3rd.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 12, 2017)

never had that issue with braid,not sure why,maybe just the way I hold the line.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 12, 2017)

SlowMotion said:


> Is braid preferred over mono for surf fishing? Is one easier to handle over the other for a novice fisher and kids (7 yr old)?



Myself, I like braid for surf fishing unless I'm fishing lures.

One big difference is price, braid will run much higher than mono but will out last mono by far. 
 I got reels that have had the same braid on them for  few years now, that I'm about to replace, it will run me about 80 to 130 bucks to do so.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 12, 2017)

Buy your braid from Amazon. There's some Chinese stuff cheap. The reviews say the breaking strength is over rated but I just bought a larger braid to cover this problem. I spooled 500 yards on a 6/0 Senator and the price was like $20.00


----------



## nickel back (Apr 13, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> Buy your braid from Amazon. There's some Chinese stuff cheap. The reviews say the breaking strength is over rated but I just bought a larger braid to cover this problem. I spooled 500 yards on a 6/0 Senator and the price was like $20.00



I have seen that and done some resarech on it  and found some very bad reviews on it. I just can not bring myself to buy that Chinese cheap stuff. I may buy some to use as a backing instead of mono


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> Buy your braid from Amazon. There's some Chinese stuff cheap. The reviews say the breaking strength is over rated but I just bought a larger braid to cover this problem. I spooled 500 yards on a 6/0 Senator and the price was like $20.00



I bought a roll of the Chinese stuff, I will never again.  I have bought the Kastking braid and fluorocarbon and its good stuff for the price.  I have always been a Spiderwire fan but that Kastking is just as good.


----------



## FOLES55 (Apr 13, 2017)

When using braid, tying knots have always been an issue with slipping and such for some anglers who haven't or can't master the art of tying some of these high end knots. So I've found that a cheap bottle of superglue is a good little fixer I keep in the bag if needed, plus it helps with plastic swim baits from slipping on hooks. Just my .02 and hope it helps. A 99 cents insurance policy is worth catching another fish I feel.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 15, 2017)

Got lucky last night on ebay. Got 500y of power pro for 40 bucks.


----------

